# Lutron Maestro IR Dimmers for Media Room Lights



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Hello,

I am investigating ways to remotely control the lights in my media room. Ideally I would like to dim them down when I start a movie and bring them back up when I pause or stop the movie.

I have 4 recessed cans each pair on its own switch, and 120V rope lighting in crown molding and on risers on its own switch. This makes a total of three switches I would need to replace/control.

I am looking to use Lutron Maestro dimmers to control the lights in my Media Room.

http://www.lutron.com/maestroir/default.asp?s=17000&t=17200

Does anyone have experience with this brand? Do they work for you? Does anyone have any suggestions of other brands to look at?

Thanks in advance!

-Bill M.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Yes, I'm using the Maestro system in my theater. The only problem in your case is that there is only two IR channels available with Maestro so you can only control two switches in the room. Not three like you would want. I have an IR repeater with my RF Pronto Pro that I use to control room lighting

You may look at Lutron's higher end Spacer series. I believe it can handle more IR channels/devices. The Maestro is more of their entry level system.


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Major.

I will look into the Lutron Spacer system. It sounds like what I need.

BTW love the avatar. The SR-71 is one of my favorite airplanes.

My dad was stationed in Okinawa in the mid to late 60s. I was just a kid but remember seeing them on Kadena AFB (we lived very close to Kadena) and occasionally taking off and landing.

-Bill M.


----------

